
Show HN: FractalViewer: A JavaScript fractal explorer - valera_rozuvan
https://valera-rozuvan.github.io/FractalViewer/FractalViewer.html
======
laser
This is awesome :) The one feature request I have that would make navigating a
lot less frustrating is for the zoom to go to where the cursor is located,
instead of the center of the screen.

~~~
valera_rozuvan
Will be implemented in version 2.0 of FractalViewer. See progress at
[https://github.com/valera-
rozuvan/FractalViewer/issues/1](https://github.com/valera-
rozuvan/FractalViewer/issues/1) .

~~~
laser
Great! :)

------
johntiror
Love it! Nice job! Did you think about using a render technique like the maps
one? (render smaller square intead of all the screen multiple times)

~~~
valera_rozuvan
Right now FractalViewer is using a modified version of the Successive
Refinement algorithm invented by Robert P. Munafo. See a description of the
original algorithm
[http://mrob.com/pub/muency/successiverefinement.html](http://mrob.com/pub/muency/successiverefinement.html)
.

Version 2 of FractalViewer will use Web Workers (multipple threads) to render
the image, so it will resemble "the maps one" (rendering multiple smaller
squares at once). See progress on this at [https://github.com/valera-
rozuvan/FractalViewer/issues/3](https://github.com/valera-
rozuvan/FractalViewer/issues/3) .

By the way - maybe I got your question wrong. What do you mean by "a render
technique like the maps one"? Can you point me to a resource where it is
described?

~~~
johntiror
You got completely right! Version 2 answered my question, thanks!

------
laser
Is there a way to increase the max depth by just rendering the zoomed area, or
is it unviable as the mathematics require calculating the entire object?

~~~
valera_rozuvan
Do you mean to render the same view (what you see), but at a higher
resolution? So that, for example, you can print it out?

~~~
laser
No, I mean that at a certain level of zoom the fractal appears to stop being
generated, and I end up just zooming into pixel blocks. For example, if you
try to recreate
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jGaio87u3A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jGaio87u3A)
you can only for for a bit before the fractal appears to stop generating.

~~~
valera_rozuvan
It's because currently FractalViewer is not designed to work around floating
point precision limits in JavaScript. So, after zooming a bit, you hit the
"pixelated wall". I plan to address this issue in future release of
FractalViewer. See [https://github.com/valera-
rozuvan/FractalViewer/issues/10](https://github.com/valera-
rozuvan/FractalViewer/issues/10) .

More information on JS floating point numbers, their limitations, and ways to
work around those limits - can be found in this informative article
[http://blog.chewxy.com/2014/02/24/what-every-javascript-
deve...](http://blog.chewxy.com/2014/02/24/what-every-javascript-developer-
should-know-about-floating-point-numbers/) .

